# bhyve Dell Server - Production



## nerozero (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello,

We are planning to make a virtualization server on Dell PowerEdge R540 servers using FreeBSD and BHyve as host machine.  (this is just ideas so far, just trying to get as many information as I can)

Please allow me kindly ask community how good is this idea is sounds like and will it work on production servers? 

Some of the nested machines will probably use up to 64GB of RAM and up to 2TB of storage. Some of them will probably run windows server....

PS.
 Not really sure if this is right place to post, sorry if it is not...

Thanks in advance


----------



## aragats (Apr 30, 2020)

I used to run Windows Server 2016 and rc-2019 on Xeon E5-1650 v3 with 32GB of RAM and ZFS on SATA SSDs. It was perfectly working together with 2 other VMs (Windows 7 and Debian 9). The MS Windows server was not loaded much though. I ran such setup for a year. The network performance between host and guests was around 5 Gbps.


----------



## nerozero (May 1, 2020)

aragats,

Thank you so much for replay and sharing your experience! 

Good health to everyone!


----------

